# Mihawk vs top tiers



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk wants to kill the strongest people so that he can become the strongest.
Everyone is in their current forms, Mihawk is fully healed after each fight.



Location: Marinford
Intent: Mihawk has to kill his opponents individually
Knowledge: Full
Starting Distance: 1000m

Mihawk vs Garp
Mihawk vs Sengoku
Mihawk vs Big Mom
Mihawk vs Kaido
Mihawk vs Kizaru
Mihawk vs Fujitora
Miahwk vs Akainu
Mihawk vs Aokoji
Mihawk vs Raylight
Mihawk vs Shanks
Mihawk vs Blackbeard

How many can he beat?


----------



## Monster (Oct 26, 2014)

Are you Emperors Rule on TMF?


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 26, 2014)

he loses every scenario.       everyone on your list>>jozu> mihawk>=vista


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2014)

I swear I just made the same thread like a week ago. 

It wasn't as direct as this though...


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 26, 2014)

Monster said:


> Are you Emperors Rule on TMF?



Yup. Want to see the differences in opinions on different forums.


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2014)

The difference in opinions? 

Here he can be one of the most down-played characters ever. 
On TMF, he mid-diffs Primebeard.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah TMF is where you go to worship Whitebeard Pirates and Mihawk.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk wins each one of them except maybe against Shanks or Blackbeard. Against Shanks it could go either way. Blackbeard also might win if he's gotten close enough to the level he'll reach by EoS. Very high/extreme diff against Kaido and Akainu. Very high against Big Mom, Aokiji and Rayleigh, Garp and Kizaru. High against Fujitora and Sengoku. 

That TMF sound boring as hell by the way.


----------



## Luke (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk extreme diffs Garp. 

Mihawk high diffs Sengoku. 

Big Mom extreme diffs Mihawk. 

Kaido high diffs Mihawk. 

Kizaru extreme diffs Mihawk. 

Mihawk extreme diffs Fujitora. 

Akainu high diffs Mihawk. 

Aokiji extreme diffs Mihawk. 

Mihawk high diffs Rayleigh. 

Shanks no diffs Mihawk.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't think Mihawk is that strong, he seems overrated to me.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 26, 2014)

Loses to Shanks and Akainu.


----------



## Amol (Oct 26, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> The difference in opinions?
> 
> Here he can be one of the most down-played characters ever.
> *On TMF, he mid-diffs Primebeard.*



Really           ?


----------



## Ruse (Oct 26, 2014)

Waiting for Vlad


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably loses to all of them apart from Sengoku. 




Roƅ said:


> The difference in opinions?
> 
> Here he's accurately and fairly analysed and rated.
> On TMF, he mid-diffs Primebeard.



Corrected your post.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk can defeat current Sengoku and maybe Garp, and depending on how strong he is when we next see him, maybe Blackbeard. The rest he loses to.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk Gets extreme diff by Kizaru akokiji big mam and Blackbeard

Gets high diff by akainu kaido and shanks

he beats fujitora garp and sengoku with high diff


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2014)

sabco said:


> Mihawk Gets extreme diff by Kizaru akokiji big mam and Blackbeard
> 
> Gets high diff by akainu kaido and shanks
> 
> he beats fujitora garp and sengoku with high diff



AoKiji and Akainu are way too close in level for anybody they beat to be of the same difficulty especially when they boast the same kind of lethality.


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2014)

Take this neg, AK


----------



## Beckman (Oct 26, 2014)

Mihawk vs Garp: Could go either way.
Mihawk vs Sengoku: Edge to Mihawk
Mihawk vs Big Mom: Could go either way.
Mihawk vs Kaido: Slight edge to Kaido
Mihawk vs Kizaru: Could go either way.
Mihawk vs Fujitora: Edge to Mihawk
Miahwk vs Akainu: Slight edge to Akainu
Mihawk vs Aokoji: Could go either way.
Mihawk vs Raylight: Edge to Mihawk
Mihawk vs Shanks: Slight edge to Shanks
Mihawk vs Blackbeard: Edge to Mihawk


Something like that maybe.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 26, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> Mihawk vs Garp
> Mihawk vs Sengoku
> Mihawk vs Big Mom
> Mihawk vs Kaido
> ...




The ones he probably loses to out of inferior portrayal are Kaido Shanks and Akainu. Everyone else can be taken down with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd say Mihawk definitely beats Garp, Sengoku and Rayleigh. Extreme diff either way or draw with the rest.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Oct 26, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> I don't think Mihawk is that strong, he seems overrated to me.



Me too. According to our most recent survey   about 20% of this forum don't think he's even a top-tier at all. 

As for this fight i'm fairly confident he can take Sengoku in a high-difficulty fight. Possibly takes Rayleigh due to his poor conditioning though i still favour Rayliegh.  Otherwise he losses to the rest; mostly around high-diff but mid for the more powerful ones.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 26, 2014)

Liquid said:


> The ones he probably loses to out of inferior portrayal are Kaido Shanks and Akainu. Everyone else can be taken down with extreme difficulty.



I agree with this, although a lot of people seem to miss Kaido out.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 26, 2014)

He can beat all of them to be honest. The only one i'm uncertain about is Blackbeard


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 26, 2014)

He beats everyone but Akainu.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 26, 2014)

He beats everyone. Shanks might have a chance if this is dagger Mihawk


----------



## Firo (Oct 26, 2014)

He couldnt even beat Croc. Lel.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is my current list
People Mihawk can beat more often than not:
Current Garp Extreme Diff
Current Sengoku High - Extreme Diff
Current Big Mom - Extreme Diff
Current Rayleigh - High Diff

People he goes 50/50 with:
Kizaru
Aokiji
Fujitora (I think his abilities counter Mihawk's well)
Current Blackbeard

People who I think would win more often than not:
Shanks - Extreme diff win.
Akainu - About as much diff as against Aokiji.


----------



## trance (Oct 27, 2014)

Winner is bold. 



> Mihawk vs Garp- Either way. Leaning towards Mihawk
> *Mihawk* vs Sengoku- Very high difficulty
> *Mihawk* vs Big Mom- Extreme difficulty
> Mihawk vs Kaido- Either way
> ...


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Firo said:


> He couldnt even beat Croc. Lel.



You are right. Shanks never did beat Croc. Lel. What a fodder


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 27, 2014)

Mihawk vs Garp - Garp
Mihawk vs Sengoku - Mihawk
Mihawk vs Big Mom - Mihawk
Mihawk vs Kaido - Kaido
Mihawk vs Kizaru - either way, probably Kiz
Mihawk vs Fujitora - either way, probably Fuji
Miahwk vs Akainu - Akainu
Mihawk vs Aokoji - either way, probably Aokiji
Mihawk vs Raylight - Rayleigh
Mihawk vs Shanks - Shanks 
Mihawk vs Blackbeard - Mihawk


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 27, 2014)

Except Akainu,Shanks & EOS Teach rest of those are toss up. Either side can win IMHO.Though I will say others have more chance in wining than Mihawk. 

I didn't count Old generation.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Here is my current list
> People Mihawk can beat more often than not:
> Current Garp Extreme Diff
> Current Sengoku High - Extreme Diff
> ...



Where is Kaido?


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 27, 2014)

He gets shitted on by everyone.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> Where is Kaido?



ties w/ Mihawk


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 27, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> Mihawk vs Garp



Hawkeye wins



> Mihawk vs Sengoku



Hawk down. 



> Mihawk vs Big Mom



If mom is really fat and relies on tanking damage kinda like BB she loses, I suspect she will be similar like that so I think atm Mihawk wins but its all speculation. 



> Mihawk vs Kaido



If Kaido is really as bad as he's been portrayed Hawkeye gets mauled. 



> Mihawk vs Kizaru



Kizaru wins, Mihawk had trouble tagging Luffy good luck hitting Kizaru



> Mihawk vs Fujitora



Fuji wins due to the diversity of his gravitational attacks.



> Miahwk vs Akainu



Akainu wins tempted to say he mauls Mihawk.



> Mihawk vs Aokoji



Aokiji in his current state I suspect is a little below Mihawk.



> Mihawk vs Raylight



Mihawk is above the old man. 



> Mihawk vs Shanks



Shanks currently defeats Mihawk. 



> Mihawk vs Blackbeard



BB honestly shouldn't be able to beat Mihawk just because he tanks too much shit, and I don't think he can tank a slash across the body. However given they hype and the 2 DF's he has I think he'll take it.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 27, 2014)

1. Old Garp wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

2. Mihawk wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

3. Big Mam wins with around high difficulty.

4. Kaidou wins with mid to high difficulty.

5. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.

6. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.

7. Current Akainu wins with around high difficulty.

8. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.

9. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.

10. Shanks wins with between low difficulty and mid difficulty.

11. Current Blackbeard wins with around high difficulty.

Of course, this is just IMO.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2014)

He beats everyone but Blackbeard.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 27, 2014)

he cant even beat vista. he gets LOW DIFF in every scenario


----------



## Pirao (Oct 28, 2014)

Mihawk vs Garp: Can go either way
Mihawk vs Sengoku: Mihawk most often than not
Mihawk vs Big Mom: Mihawk slight edge
Mihawk vs Kaido: Kaido slight edge
Mihawk vs Kizaru: Can go either way
Mihawk vs Fujitora: Mihawk slight edge
Miahwk vs Akainu: Akainu slight edge
Mihawk vs Aokoji: Can go either way
Mihawk vs Raylight: Mihawk slight edge
Mihawk vs Shanks: Can go either way
Mihawk vs Blackbeard: Mihawk most often than not


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 28, 2014)

_Bold Indicates who should win each match_

*Mihawk* vs Garp
Mihawk vs *Sengoku*
Mihawk vs *Big Mom*
Mihawk vs *Kaido*
Mihawk vs *Kizaru* _Either Way_
*Mihawk* vs Fujitora
Miahwk vs *Akainu*
*Mihawk* vs Aokoji
Mihawk vs* Raylight* _EighterWay_
Mihawk vs* Shanks*
*Mihawk* vs Blackbeard _Either Way_


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 28, 2014)

Beats Sengoku and Rayleigh. Against Garp it could go either way. Loses the rest.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 28, 2014)

He beats the old guys,Big Mom and Fujitora.Blackbeard is a toss up.

Loses to the rest.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

He beats no one but Marco.

Oh wait.

Marco's not a top tier.


----------



## Kai (Nov 13, 2014)

Likely beats Garp, Sengoku, and Rayleigh due to aged disadvantage.

Can probably go either way against the Admirals.

Finally, I gotta laugh at those that think Mihawk are above all the Yonkou bar Blackbeard  Y'all are pathetic.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 13, 2014)

*Mihawk *vs Garp  high-extreme difficulty
*Mihawk* vs Sengoku high difficulty
*Mihawk* vs Big Mom extreme difficulty 
Mihawk vs Kaido either way
*Mihawk* vs Kizaru high-extreme difficulty
*Mihawk* vs Fujitora high-extreme difficulty
Miahwk vs Akainu either way
*Mihawk* vs Aokiji high difficulty( I believe he lost some power of the TS) 
*Mihawk* vs Rayleigh medium-high difficulty
Mihawk vs Shanks either way 
Mihawk vs Blackbeard either Way

Looking forward to the fun this thread will bring


----------



## monkey d ace (Nov 13, 2014)

i see him beating ray and sengoku, not quite sure about garp.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Nov 13, 2014)

Beckman said:


> Mihawk vs Garp: Could go either way.
> Mihawk vs Sengoku: Edge to Mihawk
> Mihawk vs Big Mom: Could go either way.
> Mihawk vs Kaido: Slight edge to Kaido
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 13, 2014)

Akainu and Kaido could go either way. Dragon and Big Mam probably have chances of winning, but I'm less certain of them.

Mihawk should be a little stronger than the current admirals and Sengoku and Rayleigh, and he should edge out Garp as well. I see him as being a slightly bad matchup for Aokiji, who is good against defensively oriented fighters and worse against skilled oriented fighters. He beats Shanks.

I don't really know about Blackbeard. He could be the weakest or the strongest yonkou right now.


----------



## trance (Nov 13, 2014)

Edges out Issho, Borsalino and Big Mom. Decisively beats Rayleigh, Teach and Sengoku. Goes either way with Kaido, Kuzan and Garp. Gets edged out by Shanks and Sakazuki.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 13, 2014)

Mihawk clears. He is the worlds strongest Swordsman. Compare Swordsman to the following titles:

Shanks -> worlds strongest cripple (also a swordsman)
Kaidou -> worlds strongest zoo-inhabitant
Garp -> worlds strongest vice admiral (lulz)
Big Mom -> worlds strongest woman (lulz)
Fujitora -> worlds 6th strongest swordsman
Sengoku -> world marine's strongest pencil-pusher
Kizaru -> world's strongest weed


----------



## Captain Altintop (Nov 14, 2014)

Beckman said:


> Mihawk vs Garp: Could go either way.
> Mihawk vs Sengoku: Edge to Mihawk
> Mihawk vs Big Mom: Could go either way.
> Mihawk vs Kaido: Slight edge to Kaido
> ...



totally agree + yeah. well balanced here.


----------



## Luke (Nov 15, 2014)

Trance said:


> A lot more reasonable than thinking he beats everyone on the list and is the new WSM.



It's too late. You've shown your true colors, you goddamn Mihawk wanker.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 15, 2014)

Cuts them in half.


----------



## tanman (Nov 15, 2014)

Only characters with feats:
Akainu ~ Shanks > Aokiji ~ Old Garp > Kizaru ~ Mihawk > Old Fujitora ~ Old Rayleigh > Old Sengoku

Speculation on featless characters:
Prime Garp > Pre-Skip Akainu ~ Shanks ~ Current BB ~ Prime Rayleigh > Aokiji ~ Old Garp ~ Kaido > Kizaru ~ Mihawk ~ Big Mom ~ Prime Fujitora ~ Prime Sengoku > Old Fujitora ~ Old Rayleigh > Old Sengoku

I might be overrating Old Garp.


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2014)

tanman said:


> Only characters with feats:
> Akainu ~ Shanks > Aokiji ~ Old Garp > Kizaru ~ Mihawk > Old Fujitora ~ Old Rayleigh > Old Sengoku
> 
> Speculation on featless characters:
> ...



What do you mean by Old Fujitora ?


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2014)

i cant believe what im reading. mihawk cant beat vista or hurt jozu yet ppl say he can beat an admiral or emperor? he's third mate of yonko lvl aka jozu lvl


----------



## Magentabeard (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah savior you're giving too much credit to Mihawk. Vista level "5th mate level" is more accurate


----------



## Gohara (Nov 15, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> i cant believe what im reading. mihawk cant beat vista or hurt jozu yet ppl say he can beat an admiral or emperor? he's third mate of yonko lvl aka jozu lvl



What makes you say that Mihawk can't defeat Jozu and Vista?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 15, 2014)

someone's forgetting that Shanks lost his arm to a fish, and was scared to fight non-DF rookie Teach


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> someone's forgetting that Shanks lost his arm to a fish, and was scared to fight non-DF rookie Teach



he lost an arm to save someone. who was faghawk tryna save at mf other then himself from vista. and when was shanks scared to fight bb? he was scared for ace.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> Yeah savior you're giving too much credit to Mihawk. Vista level "5th mate level" is more accurate



your right. please forgive me on my problem of being to generous when it comes to powerlvls. mihawk is AT MOST "5th mate level" as it could have gone either way with him and vista. he ISNT third mate level cuz he cant hurt jozu.


----------



## Kai (Nov 15, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> someone's forgetting that Shanks lost his arm to a fish,


Didn't decrease his strength whatsoever, as stated by Oda


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 15, 2014)

Kai said:


> Didn't decrease his strength whatsoever, as stated by Oda



databook also said Sabo was dead lol


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 15, 2014)

Kai said:


> Didn't decrease his strength whatsoever, as stated by Oda




Oda never stated this. If you think he did, provide evidence.
To be clear, I don't think it's fair to fault Shanks for losing a fodder. This is obviously an extreme outlier that we should ignore. But that doesn't change the fact that losing an arm obviously made Shanks weaker.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 15, 2014)

The only character that can possibly get stronger by losing an arm is Sanji, since he never uses his arms, so losing one will just make him lighter and faster.

Shanks fights using his arms. Losing 1 is substantial.


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2014)

Luke said:


> It's too late. You've shown your true colors, you goddamn Mihawk wanker.



I'll set your entire house on fire, hoe.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 16, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> The only character that can possibly get stronger by losing an arm is Sanji, since he never uses his arms, so losing one will just make him lighter and faster.
> 
> Shanks fights using his arms. Losing 1 is substantial.




Even Sanji would get somewhat weaker, since he uses them for balance and sometimes stands on them.
The idea that Shanks wouldn't get weaker from losing an arm is just ridiculous.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

Garp: Could go either way.
Sengoku: Mihawk wins
BM: -not enough info on BM-
Kaido: -not enough info on Kaido-
Kizaru: Kizaru wins
Fujitora: Fujitora wins
Akainu: Akainu wins
Aokiji: could go either way
Rayleigh: Mihawk wins
Shanks: Shanks wins
Blackbeard: Blackbeard wins


----------



## giantbiceps (Nov 3, 2015)

Garp: Garp wins

Sengoku: Mihawk extreme-diffs after 10 days

BM: BM wins because she's a Yonko and Mihawk is near admiral level

Kaido: Kaido kills him

Kizaru: Kizaru wins

Fujitora: Fujitora wins

Akainu: Akainu wins

Aokiji:  Aokiji wins

Rayleigh: Toss up

Shanks: Shanks wins

Blackbeard: Blackbeard wins


----------



## gold ace (Nov 3, 2015)

Mihawk isn't beating any of these people.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Nov 3, 2015)

Akainu, Kaido, Shanks, and BB are a toss up.

Everyone else loses to Mihawk.

*Aokiji and Garp both have a decent shot but loses more than not.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 3, 2015)

fucking thread necro

Clears

Mihawk is the strongest character in that list


----------



## Visa (Nov 3, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> fucking thread necro
> 
> Clears
> 
> Mihawk is the strongest character in that list



Bruh, Garp's fist alone shatters Mihawk


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 3, 2015)

Kaido is hyped to be the current strongest, so he loses there. 

He should lose to Akainu to. 

Not sure about Shanks. 

If Burgess is any indication, then Blackbeard and his crew are still growing. Mihawk takes it for now. 



SeaOfHope said:


> Bruh, Garp's fist alone shatters Mihawk



It's current Garp.


----------



## Visa (Nov 4, 2015)

^Makes no difference


----------



## Raiden34 (Nov 4, 2015)

Loses to Vista.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 4, 2015)

Funny how all the retards hating on Zoro in the panel contest vs BB now resort to trolling in the battledome after the fact. Does it make you feel better about it or something?


----------

